# X Factor... Now its all over



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you a loyal supporter?

Have you never watched it?

Are you one of the 4 million viewers who just didnt bother this year?

Personally i HATE the show, never watched it even when local talent is on. Its not about talent, its about money. Can we not bring back the shows of past, decent family saturday night tv?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

never watched it and i doubt i ever will, its just a glorified karaoke contest aimed at making as much money out of the public as possible.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

The show is a joke but Misha B could sing tho.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I don’t watch, utter rubbish, they all practically sound the same, look the same.
Solo male vocal, solo female vocal, boy or girl vocal band. No instruments played.

As above, it is ALL about money & the trappings that come with it. 

Music is so lame these days & hasn’t changed much for many years. Pity, there are so many very interesting music styles/genera.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

First 1 or 2 were interesting (Will YOung/Gareth Gates etc) but it was new back then.

Now it's a royal pain in the butt! Every weekend for ages is Strictly and X-Factor for chuffing hours!

TFI Finished!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

It really needs to end now, ok its run its course, a few talented people have come out of it, many have failed. Just enough is enough. 

Although I'm not really a fan, I am glad to see Strictly come dancing going up against it! X-factor needs to be binned now, just like big brother, its had its day, time to leave it alone!


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

my wife loves it, i watch the 1st lot of auditions usually get some laughs from them.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

ardandy said:


> First 1 or 2 were interesting (Will YOung/Gareth Gates etc) but it was new back then.
> 
> Now it's a royal pain in the butt! Every weekend for ages is Strictly and X-Factor for chuffing hours!
> 
> TFI Finished!


Did you just say Will Young & Gareth Gates ?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i watched the final with my nan last night...if she is the same as this every time its on, i might start watching it more! pi$$ed myself laughing


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Have never and never will watch any reality program with so called "celebrities" on them.

X Factor needs to get off the TV and let some decent programs on, on a Saturday night.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I like strictly, it looks like a hard thing to learn to do.

X-factor is a farce. Matt Cardle won last year - heard nothing from him. One direction however, are everywhere. Why? Only 13 year old girls buy singles.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The 'voting nan' was a lot more entertaining than X Factor :lol:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind giving all of Little Mix my personal votes


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I like strictly, it looks like a hard thing to learn to do.
> 
> X-factor is a farce. Matt Cardle won last year - heard nothing from him. One direction however, are everywhere. Why? Only 13 year old girls buy singles.


I assume you don't listen to the radio, music channels or check the charts then :lol:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Vossman said:


> I wouldn't mind giving all of Little Mix my personal votes


Would you care to elaborate on that pls? :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Saturday night TV used to be about good quality entertainment that all the family could enjoy, now it's all about putting money in Simon Cowell's pocket through shows that appeal to only teenage girls and middle aged women. Although I will say that X-Factor and BGT has given some talented individuals a chance they otherwise wouldn't have had, 

Some of the more talented acts are definitely wasted on Simon Cowell's record label and his mainstream, far too clean cut, cloned pop music and power ballad obsession. If Ronan Parke and Matt Cardle had ditched SIMCO and gone down the Independent route they could have produced properly good music that may not have appealed to chart lovers but would have been well received by people who know what good music is, but instead they've both been lumped with singing mainstream pop music that really doesn't do either of them any justice, but that's unfortunately what sells to the masses and puts the most money in the record producers/noise makers pockets.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

A.B said:


> The show is a joke but Misha B could sing tho.


Still a joke though as correct me if im wrong but *didnt the XFactor cameras follow her to her auditions in Manchester*?

They wouldnt put that ground work in unless they know it will be of benefit to the show. Yes she could sing, but loads of people can, some better than her, but the Xfactor planted one of the many seeds early on so people had a connection with her.

Auditions are fun in a way, but you do find yourself laughing at quite often people who are clearly mentally disabled, or have some servere learning difficulties.



Vossman said:


> I wouldn't mind giving all of Little Mix my personal votes


Doesnt one of them have a head thats far too big for her body, i swear she looks like Miss piggy :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Vossman said:


> I wouldn't mind giving all of Little Mix my personal votes


They good looking then? (pretty local talent, and still never seen their faces!)


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

mba said:


> Doesnt one of them have a head thats far too big for her body, i swear she looks like Miss piggy :lol:


I thought she looked more like Stewie from family guy. No chin and a squashed head?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I like strictly, it looks like a hard thing to learn to do.
> 
> X-factor is a farce. Matt Cardle won last year - heard nothing from him. One direction however, are everywhere. Why? Only 13 year old girls buy singles.


I agree - I have no issue with 'Strictly' at all, even though I don't watch it. It's not really a fair comparison with the likes of X factor.

Matt Cardle is on the radio all the time actually, and his current single is half decent imo. so he might be one of the few who actually forge a career out of it?

Generally though, I regard the show as utter tripe, but when you see so many of the nation enthralled in it, and how many are always in the audience, week upon week and year after year, you have to to wonder; are _they_ all right and those of us in the minority who despise it are the odd ones? I don't subscribe to that personally, as I kind of get a kick out of flying in the face of conformity anyway - just posing the question really...


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

mba said:


> Still a joke though as correct me if im wrong but *didnt the XFactor cameras follow her to her auditions in Manchester*?
> 
> They wouldnt put that ground work in unless they know it will be of benefit to the show. Yes she could sing, but loads of people can, some better than her, but the Xfactor planted one of the many seeds early on so people had a connection with her.
> 
> ...


I have no idea. I heard her before she auditioned for X Factor, she can sing her ass off and write her own music.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

mba said:


> Doesnt one of them have a head thats far too big for her body, i swear she looks like Miss piggy :lol:


She's the best looking one of the 4 by far.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> I assume you don't listen to the radio, music channels or check the charts then :lol:


Only in the car to and from work. I know Cardle has released another single and has done the rounds but OD are everywhere. I think he has the potential to do some very good stuff along the lines of many of horror.

Sick of the sound of them.

The rest of the time, i have my iPod on in the car. It is actually very annoying that you have to go out of your way to find decent music of any genre.

My other personal hate is Louis Walsh's "It 'twas a karaoke performance for me" when the person has sung a very famous song that was brilliant to start with and sung it brilliantly and doing anything other than the same thing would be worse. But, let them wail around the scale like that **** Danyl forever and a day and they are brilliant.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> *It is actually very annoying that you have to go out of your way to find decent music of any genre.*


You can say that again! What happened to the day of spice girls and s club 7


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

dont know what all the fuss is about you either watch it or dont watch it, never understood people moaning its rubbish hate the show move on go watch something else then simples


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Love&hate! the missus loves it and i can't stand it!:wall:fighting over the sky controller:lol:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

people hate the show as it is destroying the british charts and manipulating them make cowell and co as much money as possible, i personally can't stand the x factor cover versions that litter that charts with most people thinking that the singers like leona lewis wrote the song instead of the original artists. 

its also not a simple case of switching off and watching something else as the goddamn thing is everywhere.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think that the problem is that if you like your music, X-factor is a problem beyond an hour or two on a weekend.

It's like a viral infection slowly strangling music. We need another Nirvana.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> We need another Nirvana.


A band with one or two memorable songs, where the lead singer kills themself?

Didn't we have that with Amy Winehouse?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it neatly shows up what is wrong with the UK.... so many people watch pi$h like this every week rather than doing something positive with their lives...

Brain dead muppets..... just the way it's been planned...

Switch the TV off, stop reading newspapers and start to live again people!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> A band with one or two memorable songs, where the lead singer kills themself?
> 
> Didn't we have that with Amy Winehouse?


No, something that is very different and strikes a chords with the discontented musicians.

In the early 90's it was happy hardcore and rubbish dance music. Now, it's regurgitated pop.

Nirvana are more about what they inspired than the band themselves.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I think it neatly shows up what is wrong with the UK....


Exactly my thoughts as well. Far too many who have little or no talent whatseover, shun the education they're privileged to receive, in the grossly misdirected hope that they're going become pop stars and live a life of luxury. It's skewing the mindset of sizeable chunk of today's younger generation and giving false hope for something they'll never attain.

I know from first hand, listening to relatives and mates with kids of that impressionable age, where they've actually said that they don't try in school or pay any attention because they're _"Gonna be on X-Factor"_, so school and education don't matter to them as they won't need it. When challenged with the notion that they can't actually sing, it's invariably retorted with _"you don't need to these days, there's auto-tuning"_. Very sad really - mainly on a generational level but on a British musical level too.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate all so called reality tv with a passion , its about time the british public stood up and said enough is enough no more of this c***.


----------



## thefreshest (May 15, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Are you a loyal supporter?
> 
> Have you never watched it?
> 
> ...


haha, it is meant to be decent saturday night tv, but i don't think it really is that decent, or not much any more.

i did used to like the early x factors when sharon osborne was a judge it seemed much better back then, does not seem as good anymore.

anyway, you will have to hide from your tv set again soon as i think it is back on in a few months time :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its an absolute load of ****e,odious nonsense that is piped into the brains of people who either just want 15 secs of fame themselves or are that devoid of ideas that there only comfort in life comes from the repetitive regurgitation of the same old same old, in the safe knowledge that there is always the same old ****e like x factor to illuminate there dreary nights.

i cant believe that this is still going,its a terrible reflection on our society when this has the viewing figures it does.its absolutely laughable that these karaoke acts can be catapulted from nothing,to millions in the flick of a text vote and then disposed of like a used tissue within a hairs breath of them being number 1.

i quote johnny rotten " it's the endless repetitive deluge of similar sounding things that kind of peeves me.at the end of the day these "alleged" stars have to realise, the absolute truth that they are utterly talentless.your singing other peoples songs and you always prefer the original,its a mugs paradise"

nicely put.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it over????????????? Awwwwww. I missed it


----------

